# Flip top shower seat?



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

What do you all think about a "flip top" solid surface shower seat for storage?

Maybe a gasket to keep it dry. Perhaps store soap so ya wouldn't have to remember before you get wet.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

ok I now had the CRAZY hat to you:jester::jester:


Its a great idea but the seat would bust in the middle with no support.....alot of folks dont just sit on the seat:whistling


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

How fat are you.

OK, for all my chunky clients out there how about re-rod in the solid surface?

Can make the solid surface 1" thick also.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Why not buy a sea chrome flip down seat or one of those and replace the factory top with corian, engineered stone etc.....


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

:whistlingyou will laugh i did a shower for a couple.... young couple at that...I get a call says the handle is tight when it turns........just a few weeks old..


So i got out there and look.. I wiped the wall and was cleaning and noticed foot prints on the wall:whistling...needless to say they confessed of what they were doing


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Why not buy a sea chrome flip down seat or one of those and replace the factory top with corian, engineered stone etc.....


I guess I should have said all my shower seats are corian or engineered stone. 

I don't really know what a sea chrome flip down seat is? Got a link?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

My bad, I know what ur sayin now about flip top.... I was thinking a flip down seat (ss bracket that flips down with a teak or white cushioned top)


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> :whistlingyou will laugh i did a shower for a couple.... young couple at that...I get a call says the handle is tight when it turns........just a few weeks old..
> 
> 
> So i got out there and look.. *I wiped the wall* and was cleaning and noticed foot prints on the wall:whistling...needless to say they confessed of what they were doing


What were you wiping off the wall? :shutup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

if you guys only knew half the things I see and find in houses..............hahha..........I had had prints from touching the valve........that is when a foot print showed up


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> My bad, I know what ur sayin now about flip top.... I was thinking a flip down seat (ss bracket that flips down with a teak or white cushioned top)


Yeah, maybe a piano ss hinge and a gasket to keep it all dry inside.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> if you guys only knew half the things I see and find in houses..............hahha..........I had had prints from touching the valve........that is when a foot print showed up


Oh, I've got a few stories too young man.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I like your idea and this is somewhat related paulie


I always wanted to design a door for the roof like a htach to get stuff in and out of the attic. Also while in a attic you could open it to let light in and the hot air out


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

You could do that, I would think.... tile the inside and have some kind of weep holes... u try first and let me know, lol


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Stories...

These two gay guys were deciding where they wanted the grab bars placed....


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

William James said:


> Stories...
> 
> These two gay guys were deciding where they wanted the grab bars placed....


If I had a buck for everytime that happened to me at my old job...........


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> If I had a buck for everytime that happened to me at my old job...........


Lmao


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

William James said:


> Lmao


Its even a little scarier when ... 2 bulldikes.....


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> You could do that, I would think.... tile the inside and have some kind of weep holes... u try first and let me know, lol


I actually didn't think about the inside.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, like a wall mounted seat (not to the floor).... tile inside and underside an maybe drill 2 holes and caulk in a rubber o-ring sleeve. U think that would work?? Maybe Angus knows.... maybe someone will say I just came up with a cool invention....


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

HYDROBAN the inside...........install a small drian inside..............UMMMMM never mind:jester:


----------

